
YC Video call before final interview - iranthi
Did anyone get a YC video call? If so, how did it go? - S2018 batch
======
BorisBorisov91
YC sent their reply about 1 hour ago. We didn't get it this time, looking
forward to the next batch.

The email was sent to the main account submitting the application, not to all
team members, so do check that email.

------
claudfuen
We got our call too! Main question was what are you building? and many people
have failed with this idea in the past, what makes you different?

------
pouta
Still nothing on my end. I guess we'll get it next time!

------
nikita93
I got mine booked for the 16th. Do they usually do this video call before the
interviews? If so what do they ask?

~~~
nayname
I think for international teams it's the stage before final intrviews. I
suppose they will clear some details about your business. What do you do, Why
you are better all that stuff.

~~~
iranthi
Yeah the two main questions they asked us was; 1\. What are you building? 2\.
How are you going to get tens of thousands of paying users?

Also asked a few follow up questions about the product. The call lasted for 6
minutes. It all happened super quickly. 3 more days to go :)

~~~
askmr
So YC is conducting Video Interviews too prior to sending invitations?

~~~
iranthi
I read that they started doing it recently for international teams. So that
they can clarify a few things before asking the teams to fly in.

------
BorisBorisov91
We haven't received any news yet on our S2018 batch application. 4 days to
17th April. :-)

~~~
iranthi
Ok :) fingers crossed! let me know how it goes

